# Arch on the Benchpress



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

There is Kara Bohigian-Smith setting a World Record with a 451lb bench... But holy hell look at her set up!  The arch she has is mind blowing.  Looks like she basically folded herself in half... I work hard at building up my arch to improve my benchpress but progress is slow. What have you guys done to work more arch into your bench?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 17, 2012)

Now that's one hell of an arch POB!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

She is cute too!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 17, 2012)

Much better lol


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 17, 2012)

I try not to arch, keeping flat to work my middle chest...arching makes it more like doing decline


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I try not to arch, keeping flat to work my middle chest...arching makes it more like doing decline



You're in the powerlifting section bro 

However, to address what you've stated, keeping a flat back doesn't isolate one small portion of the chest. You have a pec minor and a pec major.  So really, there is no such thing as hitting middle chest.  Areas like that are built by genetics.  You are simply getting a better squeeze of the pecs flat backed.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive never actually seen my arch but ive been told it was pretty good.  I never really had to try to figure out how to get more out of it.  I think it probably has something to do with the thickness of my back.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 17, 2012)

I was thinking more of mechanics wise, you get more power with arch, but you can slightly isolate different areas. Flex your chest and move your arms from waist to shoulders. I arch when maxing, got me to 460


----------



## grind4it (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn skippy



PillarofBalance said:


> She is cute too!


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2012)

Wait! that girl pressed 451 pounds???? Holy shit!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 17, 2012)

What worked for me is weighted dips.  Lol. I put my heels on the ground and Squeege my butt cheeks is hard as I can and it flexes my whole lower body. This has actually helped my bench out a ton. Try it fellas.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 17, 2012)

I wonder how "cock pushups" she can do?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

She can def teach me a thing or two. Pretty girl!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

I always thought arching was cheating?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> She is cute too!



lets see a body shot................but she is cute


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I always thought arching was cheating?



I can understand that though... Cuts the ROM down, reduces time under tension. All good things for a powerlifter though


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can understand that though... Cuts the ROM down, reduces time under tension. All good things for a powerlifter though



right, so it's a PL thing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lets see a body shot................but she is cute



She is like 4 feet tall btw...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> She is like 4 feet tall btw...



not lookin so cute in these...lol puffy face in the first pic...overall dudeish..but fuckin strong


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry pob, disliked on accident. 

I'd hit it 2x.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Everyone looks puppy lifting heavy weight and or bloated for a meet or competition!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


>



first two are fine


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Everyone looks puppy lifting heavy weight and or bloated for a meet or competition!



just sayin


----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

They are all fine!!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> just sayin



Yeah I know but people don't know the reasoning behind it, bloat = a lot more strenght so training for a meet and doing a meet get you looking like the fricken Micheline Man lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

If anyone was wondering her age she is 37 or 38.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

She needs a young man in her life by the name Jomo!  Then she can teach me how to lift correctly, lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah I know but people don't know the reasoning behind it, bloat = a lot more strenght so training for a meet and doing a meet get you looking like the fricken Micheline Man lol.



My last meet I ate deli meats thru the night and a bag of pretzels... Along with pbnj of course... I was bloated as all hell... Felt awesome! lol


----------



## PFM (Oct 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> She is cute too!



STFU! That's her the sick BP girl?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

JOMO said:


> She needs a young man in her life by the name Jomo!  Then she can teach me how to lift correctly, lol!



Her husband is a huge Highland games competitor quilt and all.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

Way to ruin it SFG haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> STFU! That's her the sick BP girl?



Become a powerlifter mike! We have good looking women! And donuts!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 19, 2012)

So im not cute, I have no vagina or pig tails but hes a shot of my arch.

If you are wondering, thats 245 plus monster mini bands.  Did 8 sets of 3 on this day for my speed/dynamic effort work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah you're a thick dude for sure!! 245 plus MM bands for speed? No joke!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2012)

That isn't Monster mini's that is Doubled Monster mini's which = around a green band the average band that an average man couldn't handle.

You got bench bro!

Your arc is just fine just make sure you arc your upper back also like in a squat and set up on your traps, when driving with your legs you drive your traps into the pad.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn I wish some of us live closer to each other.

Worm and I live where we have access to a few major gyms like Super Training gym but he is an hour closer then I.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 19, 2012)

Noooo thank you


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey POB, you *powerlifters have some fucked up form*.... lol Remember that statement??


And she's a little hottie but nothing I would leave home over. Now worm..... that's a different story! 

Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 20, 2012)

Me!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## SFGiants (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Georgia (Oct 20, 2012)

SF Idk if that's your name or not but might want to mark that out too...on your belt...don't ask how I noticed


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd smash it. But then again I'd fuck a watermelon warmed up in the microwave right about now


----------



## Georgia (Oct 20, 2012)

You're disgusting Infantry but I can imagine that would feel kinda good


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

Best part was after, when I ate the watermelon. :-$


----------



## Georgia (Oct 21, 2012)

Bet it was kind of salty. Salt on a watermelon is DELICIOUS! I'm serious no lie try it even if you have to use your own semen


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll go with the baby gravy. Straight protein


----------



## Georgia (Oct 21, 2012)

Well if you like normal waffles you'll love our semen covered watermelon. 5g of protein per serving


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn 451!!!!! I'm just trying to get to 405 before I die !!!!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 5, 2015)

405 is a beautiful day that you won't ever forget! just saying. I know, this an ancient thread.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 8, 2015)

stonetag said:


> 405 is a beautiful day that you won't ever forget! just saying. I know, this an ancient thread.



I hear ya, I was jacked when I pressed 315 for the time. I'll get there one day.


----------

